# Pet Shop Puppies



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Last week my husband and I went to a local Pet Shop looking for a doggie bag. We had heard they had two Malt puppies and we wanted to see them. I will say we are NOT in the market for another pup.

When we got there we went back to where the puppies were. A guy came over and asked if we would like to see the puppies. He said, " you must sanitize your hands first to protect our little ones." That of course was a good idea as I didn't want to take any germs to my little guy either.

The pup was 7 weeks old. I told him I was appauled they would take a puppy at such a young age. This guy went on to tell me the pup was from a LOCAL breeder and one of their BEST breeders. I asked him if the breeder bred any other breeds and he said, "Oh yes. We get lots of breeds from her." 

With that, I said. "OH so you buy from PUPPY MILLS" and walked out. Grrrrrrr I was so mad. He just stood there looking at me. He had acted like "their" puppies came from the finest stock money could buy. The dogs sold for $1,500 and up. Appauling!!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Good for you! I am betting that a lot of ignorant people (people ignorant of puppy mills) go into those pet stores and that the management/owners never get the kind of response you gave. They should hear it more, which means more of us should go into these places and ask those questions and give the appropriate response. "So you buy from puppy mills?" and walk out!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yep, they all say "local breeder" and those who don't know better think that's OK. What "local breeder" in their right mind would send a puppy to a pet store at 7 weeks!









GRrrrr... the whole thing just makes me so angry!!!!







I cannot bear to even go in to a pet store that sells puppies, nor do I look on Puppy Find. It is just too heartbreaking. In fact yesterday I was at a shopping center where Petland is located and I couldn't even bear to look at the store because I knew inside were puppies caged and lacking human contact and taken from their mothers too soon...









It is too frustrating to see what's going on and not be able to do something that will really change things. How is this stuff happening in a "civilized" country!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it true that in England it's against the law to sell dogs in a pet store?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

When we got Fantasia from a NY pet store we were also told she was from a "local breeder". When we got her "papers" we saw that the breeder was from another state! I don't know their meaning of "local" but a whole other state does not mean local! They always say local and get their pups from somewhere else.


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

> Last week my husband and I went to a local Pet Shop looking for a doggie bag. We had heard they had two Malt puppies and we wanted to see them. I will say we are NOT in the market for another pup.
> 
> When we got there we went back to where the puppies were. A guy came over and asked if we would like to see the puppies. He said, " you must sanitize your hands first to protect our little ones." That of course was a good idea as I didn't want to take any germs to my little guy either.
> 
> ...


I also think it's just disgusting - but you can do more by not buying anything (not even doggie bags) from stores that sell pets. Just think, if enough people did it, they'd have to shut down!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I agree, we cannot support them in any way. A couple of months ago I was at a pet store, loading up for the month. Now keep in mind I spend over $300 at a time. The owner's face lit up, when seeing my rather large purchase. In any case, I noticed, while at the check out, three little dirty puppies in a pen. One happened to be a very sickly little Matese. I said, "Oh, you sell puppies here". The owner proudly said "Yes" and went on to say they got them from the Hunt corporation, and how large and reputable they are. I simply told her I will not support a company who is supporting Puppy Mills, and walked out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I agree, we cannot support them in any way. A couple of months ago I was at a pet store, loading up for the month. Now keep in mind I spend over $300 at a time. The owner's face lit up, when seeing my rather large purchase. In any case, I noticed, while at the check out, three little dirty puppies in a pen. One happened to be a very sickly little Matese. I said, "Oh, you sell puppies here". The owner proudly said "Yes" and went on to say they got them from the Hunt corporation, and how large and reputable they are. I simply told her I will not support a company who is supporting Puppy Mills, and walked out.[/B]


Yea!!!







Good for you!! Yep, Hunte is large and got gov't money to expand, too! For anyone who didn't see it originally, here is a link to a thread where I posted lots of info on Hunte. It is the 5th post down.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=9502


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I did forget to tell you the rest of the story. It seems they sold one of the puppies to a woman that lived an hour away. She had been looking for a Maltese for over a year. From what I understand the woman said she had no way of finding a Malt because she had no computer etc. and didn't know who sold them other than Pet Stores.

As far as walking out and not buying anything. I would then have to order EVERYTHING from the computer and for me, I can't do that all the time. There are times I need to purchase things that I can't find just anywhere. That is the price I pay for living in a small town.

Now on in defense of some pet stores. My cousin owned a large pet shop in my town for many years. He did on rare occasions sell dogs and cats. I happen to know that the puppies and kittens did come from local people. Every time he went to the people's home and on every occasion it would be a puppy that they didn't want to sell in the newspaper. My cousin would tell me they would rather him pay them than to pay money to have the pups advertised in the newspaper or people come to their homes to look at the pups or kittens. Yes the puppies should have been spayed but sometimes that just doesn't happen.

I know it's sad but these people were not in the business to breed all the time. One time he got a litter from a couple that had a male and female and she went into heat before they could get her in to the vet to have her spayed. He said the couple was so upset that they did not want her to have any babies. I know things can happen but she did sell all the babies this lab had. He never over priced the dogs. Usually a couple hundred. 

I know most of us are really into good breeding but things do happen and I would rather see a small pet shop or the owners sell the pups than to drop them along the road. Our local charges you to bring dogs and cats in and there are some people that won't take babies in for that reason.

I live in small town USA so things to happen. I don't like it but it has always been and will always be.


----------

